# Dark Horse



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

My first real test of drippers... a Dark Horse with dual twisted 26g kanthal around a 2,5mm screwdriver with 6 wraps coming out at 0,23Ω. Then put on top of the Sigelei 100+ at 70 watts! My major mistake was dripping Menthol Ice... not so sure that Menthol is the best idea at low sub ohm levels...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (3/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My first real test of drippers... a Dark Horse with dual twisted 26g kanthal around a 2,5mm screwdriver with 6 wraps coming out at 0,23Ω. Then put on top of the Sigelei 100+ at 70 watts! My major mistake was dripping Menthol Ice... not so sure that Menthol is the best idea at low sub ohm levels...
> 
> View attachment 20780
> View attachment 20781


Woah that must have been cold lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Woah that must have been cold lol



It was... just a dash... I got the 100ml bottle of pure VG out after that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/2/15)

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Wow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Video nearly ready Hi Ho @Silver!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Video is up! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-2


----------

